# wild camp lytham st annes?



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all, does anyone know of a free camp spot at Lytham st annes?Please don`t direct me to the directory on this because it does`nt make any sense to me.It goes on about, Water! hook-up?etc etc... All we want is a quiet spot for the night.

Kind regards fellow motorhomers, 


Squibnocket....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

There was a recent post from Wozzy which refers to a spot at Fairhaven Lake if that helps...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-640755.html#640755

I'm a bit intrigued as to why our stoppover directory doesn't make any sense to you, please elaborate 

Pete


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Pete, 

I thought a motorhome stop over was a place to perhaps sleep for a night or two in some quiet little lay-by or street! Other wise might we just go to any of the thousands of campsites around europe :roll: :roll:


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

What will happen if motorhomes stopover at night the fylde council will ban motorhomes altogether from fairhaven lake car park.Like they have on the other seafront car parks.
A good place to stopover is at cleveleys blackpool on the promenade with no problems only traffic noise.


----------



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

Fairhaven laake is just fine....stayed there just a few days ago
No problems during the night and a niice place to wake up in.
Parking is free after 6pm..parking charges start at 9am over 4 hour stay £3.80.

But be very carefull when parking on other council owned carparks and read the restrictions on the board it will probably say No Motorhomes in small letters......I'm just fighting a penalty charge notice at the moment.


----------

